# Einen Ordner zurück von der JarDatei



## Sonic (30. Mrz 2008)

Hallo

Ist es Möglich von eine Jar-Datei einen Ordner zurückzugehen  ???:L 

mfg 
Sonic


----------



## Wildcard (30. Mrz 2008)

bitte?


----------



## Sonic (30. Mrz 2008)

Danke


----------



## Sonic (30. Mrz 2008)

in Ordner 3 Ist die Jar-Datei. 

Nun möchte ich einen Ordner Zurück um dann in einen Nachbarordner rein zugehen. Dies brauche ich für die Erstellung einer CD.

Da davor war nur Spaß


----------



## Wildcard (30. Mrz 2008)

Mit was möchtest wo hin zurück?
In einem Pfad repräsentiert .. das übergeordnete Verzeichnis.


----------



## Sonic (30. Mrz 2008)

Ich möchte gerne von dem Ordner wo die JarDatei ist einen Ordner zurück/raus und dann in einen anderen Ordner wieder rein um dort die Datei auszulesen. 

Wenn ich sage 

File("Datenbak//datei.dat");
Starte ich doch solfort bei der JarDatei.

ich möchte sowas wie:
File("../Datenbank//datei.dat");


```
CD
  |
  |-----/ Ordner mit der Jar Datei  
  |
  |-----/ Ordner mit einer weiteren normalen Datei
  |
  | ...
```


----------



## Wildcard (30. Mrz 2008)

Nein, relative Pfade beziehen sich immer auf das aktuelle Arbeitsverzeichnis, das ist nicht unbedingt das Verzeichnis in dem die jar liegt.


----------

